# brillo's photo thread



## brilloboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, this is brillo my 3 1/2 month salt and pepper and these are some pics of his first day out in the grass he just went nuts with excitment[attachment=2:34s9jwpg]072.JPG[/attachment:34s9jwpg]


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

You should keep him in a playpen viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10597 so he can't get away, or picked up by a bird or anything :shock: .

He's cute!  What's going on in the second picture? :lol:


----------



## brilloboy (Jul 7, 2011)

more


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> You should keep him in a playpen viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10597 so he can't get away, or picked up by a bird or anything :shock: .
> 
> He's cute!  What's going on in the second picture? :lol:


A play pen is absolutely a good idea but it never hurts to have them free roam just keep up with them, play pen.

I supervise closely my girls in the park or back yard and while Celes runs a lot I never let her get too far, for as fast as she is I am quicker 

In the second picture the hedgehog is anointing  They contort in weird ways to reach any quill they want!


----------



## brilloboy (Jul 7, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> You should keep him in a playpen viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10597 so he can't get away, or picked up by a bird or anything :shock: .
> 
> He's cute!  What's going on in the second picture? :lol:


Yeah i was worried about that a first but he would even go three feet from me he would actually kinda turn around and look at me as if to say "is this alright" lol and hten run back and push up against my leg

but i wouldnt let him out of my sight 
hes my baby


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I love Brillos colors!


----------



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

Very handsome  I love his anointing positions!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

What a cute lil nose!! 
I let Dexter run around in the grass all the time... he doesn't seem to run away 
Just keep a close eye (as i'm sure you do)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is precious and he certainly looks like he is having a wonderful time!!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, what a cutie!!! More pics!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cutie!!! Love the pictures!


----------



## brilloboy (Jul 7, 2011)

hes just getting better and better!! lol 

i indroduced him to a few stuffies to see if he liked any of them 

and of couse being the boy he is he finds the biggest blue monkey and snuggles up in his arms hahaah the mokey is like 4x the size of him  :lol: 

ill deffinatly post more pictures soon


----------



## brilloboy (Jul 7, 2011)

heres some more photos of my handsome man


----------

